# wtb Chesapeake Bay Retriever



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

Looking for retriever pup or younger dog. I am located in Canada, so I will have to get the dog shipped or depending on the location, I may come and get him myself.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

stonebroke is member of this site...he breeds chessies out of Montana. Maybe you want to pm him to see when a litter may be available.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I have one of Stonebroke's pups from this year. He is already a hunting/retrieving machine. Pm me if you want any other info or even some picks. Tim's pups are top notch. :beer:


----------



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for your help folks...I have PM's Stonebroke about this.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments, folks..


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a kennel in Maine that had a couple of nice looking litters:

http://www.longpondkennel.com/home.html

And here is another one in Ontario:

http://www.montaukchesapeakes.ca/

I have no personal experience with either but both have litters with nice pedigrees and they are "somewhat" in your neck of the woods.

Good luck

Brian


----------



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for all your help folks.....I managed to find a female pup in Iowa and I am in the process of getting her soon.


----------

